# Rubik's Cube Stream Everyday - 23:00 GMT!



## Mollerz (Feb 19, 2015)

So I did a little stream the other day of me solving some cubes, and lo and behold I actually had quite a few viewers! So as a result:

*I will stream Rubik's Cube Practice everyday at 23:00 GMT!*

Stream link: http://www.twitch.tv/thatmollerz

I may start earlier than this but I will always stream the hour of 23:00-24:00 GMT. But I will most likely stream longer hours as well. If you want to find out if I'm streaming earlier follow me on Twitter @ThatMollerz and I will always tweet when I am streaming! I'll probably bump this thread every time I go live for solving cubes and stuff.

Cheers guys and I hope you like it, might be some nice exposure for the community and the hobby!

NOTE: I will stream for a good few hours tonight, I'm live right now if you want to come check it out and hang out whilst you do your own practice or whatever!


----------



## Blurry (Feb 20, 2015)

Are you streaming later? I'll give it a look


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm afraid no stream for me tonight, had a few troubles with my internet. Hopefully I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 21, 2015)

So got my internet sorted today, I'll be starting streaming in about half an hour from now if you fancy tuning in!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 22, 2015)

will you be streaming tonight?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 22, 2015)

11 o clock is quite late for us in Britain, why did you choose that time?


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 11 o clock is quite late for us in Britain, why did you choose that time?


Because he hates us all.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 23, 2015)

So the reason for 11pm is for a few reasons. Firstly, during the day I'm pretty much busy every day. Secondly, I am part of a badminton and a squash team, and matches are between 7pm and 11pm and days vary. If I wanted to stream from 8pm for example, I cannot guarantee to be on every day, and it's likely I'd only be available 3 or fewer times in a week. By streaming at 11pm I can guarantee I stream everyday (Unless I'm at a competition), and it also allows for the EST/PST timezone to tune in.

Also, just because I will guarantee I will stream at 11pm doesn't mean I won't start earlier! 

On that note, tonight I am starting in about 15 minutes or so!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 23, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> On that note, tonight I am starting in about 15 minutes or so!



Booyah


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2015)

He is live now guys!


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm live again now


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 24, 2015)

HE IS ALIVE!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 25, 2015)

Squirrel?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 25, 2015)

sqwrl


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2015)

Why you no stream yesterday? for that we MUST have a give away... or at least a !raffle


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Why you no stream yesterday? for that we MUST have a give away... or at least a !raffle



No streams recently because of competition, but I'm back and live right now!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 3, 2015)

But you should have been back yesterday! (or does that cross the international date line?)


----------



## biscuit (Mar 7, 2015)

So you have not streamed for a few days... Well I think I might give it a go (just spent two hours setting it up) There was some frame dropping happening but I think that may have been resolved. If some one could hop on to confirm this that would be great! I can't open up the stream as that will cause the stream to start dropping frames (if I am correct) Not sure how long I will stream today will be more of a test. Probably only 1/2 hour or so but maybe longer. If you can spen a few minutes that would be great! Thank you! Biscuit a.k.a cugru cubing 

http://www.twitch.tv/cugru

EDIT: I should specify that I can't see if you join as the stream is not up. I have the chat but that is all. If you are watching say hi! Also if you type !song (youtube url of song here) then you song will be added to a que to be played.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah I apologise for no streams lately, I had a competition at the weekend and now I am extremely very ill. I can't speak and I have pretty bad headaches so these streams will be pretty uneventful. Once I've recovered a bit I'll definitely get back to streaming, I do miss it and I want to get back to it, so once I've recovered I'll be on full force!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 7, 2015)

I miss you Mollerz =(

edit: !raffle


----------



## biscuit (Mar 7, 2015)

!raffle 

_one or more people have been entered into the raffle!_

I tested out streaming and it worked really well! I plan too stream again at 7 central time. (although it may be 1/2 hour later or so)

If you aren't feeling well that's fine it would only make it worse. Did you enjoy listening to frozen while waiting for the underground? 

GJ on the comp! Two podium events was it not?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 8, 2015)

I will start streaming in 5 minutes. I will be doing 3x3, 4x4, pyra and maybe even 3x3 with boxing gloves


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe start your own thread rather than advertise on somebody else's?


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I will start streaming in 5 minutes. I will be doing 3x3, 4x4, pyra and maybe even 3x3 with boxing gloves



Watching it right now!!


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for the hiatus. Only slightly ill now so getting back to streaming woo!

Starting in 20 minutes or so


----------

